# Smoked/Roasted Garlic?



## jord hawkins (May 5, 2007)

Has anyone tried it?  I imagine it would be great spread on bread.


----------



## tonto1117 (May 5, 2007)

Yes , quite a few of us have tried it and it is great!!!! Try it, if you like roasted garlic you'll love it!!


----------



## jord hawkins (May 5, 2007)

Yeah...I didn't think I was reinventing the wheel. :)  I'm new to smoking so I'm sure I'll have a lot of "novel" ideas in the coming months.


----------



## tonto1117 (May 5, 2007)

Never any harm in asking Jord. That's what I love about this forum!!!!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 6, 2007)

Jord -

If you do try it ... better get a ton of of garlic you'll really love it!

Break up the cloves and peel most of the skin off but leave the last layer. Rub it with a bit of olive oil and smoke it unti it feels squishy soft. When it's done you can just squeeze it out like a grape! YUMMY!


----------



## teacup13 (May 6, 2007)

i just did some today.... very tasty

i cut as close to the top of bulb as i can, surround the bulb in tinfoil, fresh black pepper, sea salt, EVOO


----------



## deejaydebi (May 7, 2007)

Now put that on a hunk of Italian bread spread with EVOO and basil  (or butter for the non Italians)- toast it lightly and you got the best garlic bread you've ever eatten!

I like to pour a few cups of EVOO and mix in a bunch of garlic paste and basil and it's ready for anything you cook!


----------



## teacup13 (May 7, 2007)

i like it just spread on bread, i like it with butter, i like eating it by itself..lol

roasted garlic always goes into my mashed potatoes,

next time you make some chili, mush some up in your bowl... garlic goes with everything


----------

